# Arospeed coilvers - how bad do they suck?



## AztecIam (Jul 9, 2002)

Well, my friend got some Arospeed coilovers for his B14 Sentra GXE. Sigh. His dad bought them, he doesen't know what quality is. Poor guy. Anyway, I was wondering if anyone knew the rates on the springs and how horrible the ride will be compared to stock?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

check out my post on sr20de........NO GOOD


----------

